# My new mask



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

Just bought this the other day can't wait to get it. Pluto from the Hills Have Eyes remake. It was custom made by CFX.


----------



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh and i didn't have it custom made. I bought it from someone.


----------

